

Awesome Browser Extensions - fivesquare
https://github.com/vamshisuram/awesome-browser-extensions

======
fivesquare
It's been an honour to have used, experienced open source works of many
people. This is my first input to the world of open source, on sharing and
collaborating on works with collective experience and innovation.

Having observed curated lists on various technologies (like awesome-react,
awesome-angular etc..), I thought a collection of best browser extensions that
can be helpful to everybody, would be a good option to work on. I am not quite
experienced to judge which ones are best but I made a list of extensions which
I felt quite helpful.

Please checkout the project and feel free to suggest or raise issues. I will
be happy to receive pull requests.

------
anoopk
Nice collection.. (y)

~~~
fivesquare
thanks.. appreciate it..

